# White Cloud problems



## Toad (Oct 6, 2009)

I have an unheated 6 gallon tank with white clouds. I started with some plants and 2 white clouds to cycle the tank. After two weeks I added 3 more white clouds to top it off. Problem is, the 3 new-comers were bigger than the previous two and bullied one of the fish to death.

As best I can tell the 3 new guys are all male - brighter coloration. The surviving original occupant is female - less color and quite a bit plumper.

Is the problem the female - the males were looking to thin the competition? Or is this typical pecking order behavior. They still do some chasing, sometimes for extended periods, but so far no one looks run ragged.

Any suggestions, or just let nature take it's course? Is 4 a good number or can I push up to 5 or 6 fish? Thanks


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, your problem may be because of overcrowding the amount of fish you have in that would do much better in a 10+ gallon tank. I would highly recommend transferring a few or giving some away.


----------



## Toad (Oct 6, 2009)

So 4 is too much for 6 gallons? I thought I was doing okay there.


----------



## Toad (Oct 6, 2009)

Everything seems okay now. Must have been establishing the pecking order. All 4 fish are doing well.


----------

